
Show HN: Glomp Attack – Tackle hug your friends - prenschler
https://www.glompattack.com/?utm_source=showhn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=showhn
======
prenschler
Took some heat on r/shutupandtakemymoney so I made a promo code 'reddit', it
will work for the first 50 people. Use it to Glomp Attack your mom, your
friends, your enemies!

